# Illegal while in process of Yellow Slip ! HELP!



## Chris1717 (May 29, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I am Belarusian citizen and got a job offer in Cyprus. My Cyprus tourist visa is valid only for two weeks. I prepared all the documents and need to put them as soon as possible with a lawyer but probably will be after my visa expires or at the edge.

I heard that there's a huge delay during the covid period and it will take some time until I have an appointment in Immigration office for the Yellow Slip and until they provide it to me will take couple of months.

How realistic is this? Will I face problems with Immigration & Police? I don't mind fines or anything else just don't want to be banned from Europe if things go wrong or any other major problem.

I would appreciate any response here because I am totally lost.

Thank you!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I suggest you visit the aliens department in person and make an appointment and ask them for confirmation that you have an appointment. That should avoid problems if you're stopped.

Regards


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

You seem to have the wrong visa and therefore stand little chance of getting a Yellow Slip. A tourist visa is clearly issued for tourist purposes and tourists do not usually apply for residency (the Yellow Slip). You need the Long Term Visa available from the Interior Ministry as a person who has been offered employment in Cyprus, which if granted, will effectively be an Immigration Permit. Your efforts should therefore be directed at the Interior Misistry rather than Immigration.


----------



## Chris1717 (May 29, 2021)

Thank you guys.

Do you know what kind of punishment are if I decide to give it a go and try with my lawyer to continue the process?

I am worried if there are cases of prison or ban for some years from Cyprus or EU countries.

I would appreciate any help just to make sure that I go through the right steps.

Thank you


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I doubt that prison is ever a sanction for those that overstay their visa here. I have personally known of only one ‘illegal’ (from Serbia, who overstayed by several years) and worried that when returning to Serbia for a short period, he would be identified and excluded from return. Neither actually happened. However, since that time, all passports are digitally scanned on entry and exit at Cyprus airports, so a computer may now identify those that Immigration officials don’t.
Your passport, however, will be required to open a bank account, take out a rental property and start an account with the utility companies here, so the chances of getting found out are quite high. Why take the risk? Surely it’s better to ensure that your visa meets the requirement for employment rather than constantly looking over your shoulder.


----------



## Chris1717 (May 29, 2021)

The idea is that the company that I’m supposed to work has already forwarded all the documents to immigration office so they’ll tell me whether it’s okay or not but meanwhile means that I’m overstaying my visa and don’t want to cause me problems.

If prison was never an option than its good. Hope banning me from entrying to Cyprus later on or other European countries won’t be an option also.

Please let me know if you have some ideas. I’m new in this thing.


----------

